# Portland, OR Metro meet



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have met one on one with several ladies from this forum, & we think it would be fun to have a regular get-together to sit & knit. So, I'm asking how many would be interested in doing this, where you are, how far you'd travel & what days are good for you. You can PM me.
Looking forward to meeting many of you!
Diane


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

You know I'm in Diane  This will be great!


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Count me in too....weekends are best especially Saturdays.


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

I'm kind of far but I would love to come...I don't knit and I have been teaching myself to crochet. Been trying to find a group somewhere down here but no one!!
Let me know my email is ... [email protected]


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

How far away are you oregoncaro?


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Diane - sounds fun! I'm in Oregon City. Weekend daytimes are probably best for me.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> Hi Diane - sounds fun! I'm in Oregon City. Weekend daytimes are probably best for me.


Let me know your e-mail so I can keep in touch as plans evolve.
Thanks?


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Ooooh! I'm clear down south of Medford! Would be so much fun to meet though.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Would love to attend--ooh, maybe someone can get me started on socks!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Would love to attend--ooh, maybe someone can get me started on socks!


Oh, I hope you can come!! I can show you cuff down socks if you want.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

That would be great.

I don't have small enough needles, but I could use larger ones just for practice, couldn't I?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm in Oregon too... but I'm also in the southern end of the state.. we have a knitting group here.. I was wondering how open are these groups to new people.. I'm a bit nervous of just walking in.. has anyone just joined without a personel invite?? just typing this makes me nervous...LOL


----------



## frosts215 (May 16, 2011)

I'll be in Klamath Falls in a couple of weeks. Are there any LYS around?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Nannanna (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm near Salem...Sounds like a lot of fun...A Saturday would be good. There are a couple LYS in Salem - "drooling" is what I do there


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm in Vancouver, WA and would love to meet up! I'm a teacher so summer is pretty easy for me, weekends otherwise. Let me know when and where and I can probably make it!


----------



## knitalong (Apr 29, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Would love to attend--ooh, maybe someone can get me started on socks!


I attemped to knit my first sock last night, but ended up putting it away until i can get some help also. Would be fun to try together.


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

knittingagain said:


> Hello everyone, I have met one on one with several ladies from this forum, & we think it would be fun to have a regular get-together to sit & knit. So, I'm asking how many would be interested in doing this, where you are, how far you'd travel & what days are good for you. You can PM me.
> Looking forward to meeting many of you!
> Diane


Would love to get together for conversation and help.
Fitzee


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> That would be great.
> 
> I don't have small enough needles, but I could use larger ones just for practice, couldn't I?


Sure you could. I think it's easier if you have used larger DP's first. Then you can get the feel of how the needles work. Just use a thicker yarn than the regular sock yarn. Once you get the hang of it, it goes pretty smooth.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm in Oregon too... but I'm also in the southern end of the state.. we have a knitting group here.. I was wondering how open are these groups to new people.. I'm a bit nervous of just walking in.. has anyone just joined without a personel invite?? just typing this makes me nervous...LOL


I wouldn't have a problem with a newcomer. I guess you can try and see how it goes. Is it a group from KP? We are all so friendly here that I can't imagine it would be a problem


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

count me in too and I crochet for the one learning...I can help as I am sure many can!!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi knittingagain,
I am about 20 miles away and would love to meet with knitters, and crocheters. Any time is good for me! Count me in!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Remember to PM knittingagain your email so she can make a group contact with all of us interested. That way she can contact everyone at once with details once it's been decided.


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

I am in Rogue River, southern part of state. Sounds liek there are a couple people near here. I posted my email address so maybe we could get something going down here? Or a bunch car pooling up north for a fun get together? Just give me days and times. Will be busy with Phys Therapy of three weeks MWTH other than that I am real opened.


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Diane,
Looking forward to getting together. thx Crissie
[email protected]


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I am in Salem. I am recoverying from carpal tunnel surgery, so depending on the time and place, I would be interested, count me in.


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

I would be happy to host one down south also. I have a community center at my disposal along with a swimming pool! Could make it a mini vacation on the Rogue River! (Rafting anyone?) Anyone interested in that ALONG WITH the other let me know! There is an organization called "Sisters on the Fly" who get together for camping, fishing, crafting etc and they do it all over California, Washington and Oregon. Maybe we could create a group for knitting and crocheting!


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

>ajay carpul tunnel from too much knitting?   Hope you are healing well. Be sure to do the exercises they tell you to do!


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

What is LYS?


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Deb - Hope this doesn't post twice - if this get-together happens during a time that I can attend, I'll share some small needles with you. Since I bought my harmonies from knitpicks I am thinking I'll pare down my needle collection. And in addition to the offer of cuff-down teaching, I could share what I know about toe-up!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> Deb - Hope this doesn't post twice - if this get-together happens during a time that I can attend, I'll share some small needles with you. Since I bought my harmonies from knitpicks I am thinking I'll pare down my needle collection. And in addition to the offer of cuff-down teaching, I could share what I know about toe-up!


That would be great to learn about toe up! I hope this happens when I can come. It's going to be great.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Renee',

(Happy hand clap) Sounds wonderful--thanks!

Deb


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

oregoncaro said:


> What is LYS?


Local yarn Store


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

oregoncaro said:


> I would be happy to host one down south also. I have a community center at my disposal along with a swimming pool! Could make it a mini vacation on the Rogue River! (Rafting anyone?) Anyone interested in that ALONG WITH the other let me know! There is an organization called "Sisters on the Fly" who get together for camping, fishing, crafting etc and they do it all over California, Washington and Oregon. Maybe we could create a group for knitting and crocheting!


that would be a blast to get together for a longer period like the Sisters on the fly! Let me know if it happens. [email protected]


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> oregoncaro said:
> 
> 
> > I would be happy to host one down south also. I have a community center at my disposal along with a swimming pool! Could make it a mini vacation on the Rogue River! (Rafting anyone?) Anyone interested in that ALONG WITH the other let me know! There is an organization called "Sisters on the Fly" who get together for camping, fishing, crafting etc and they do it all over California, Washington and Oregon. Maybe we could create a group for knitting and crocheting!
> ...


Let me know too, I have friends in Grants Pass (also a knitter) & I think she would also like to come. My email is: [email protected]


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Let me know too - I have a daughter in Grants Pass that I go to visit. If you're meeting when I"m there I'd love to pop in for a knit and visit!


----------



## RustiW (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm in Vancouver Wa, too!Maybe we can have our own little group. I meet with some ladies at the church to visit and chartiy stitch the 4th Monday evenng of each month- 6:30-8:30.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

if anyone is in the wilsonville oregon area we meet every thursday 1-3 at teh community center and it is free. pm me if interested.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

All right, just want you all to know I'm very jealous. Have a terrific time. So many of you. Hope you make a comment about group on KP every once in awhile. You never know, I fly free and just might show up! Used to live in Portland and Seattle MANY MANY years a go when Dad was in Navy. LOVE your neck of the woods.


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

where are you now?


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I am wanting to make some small quilts for animal carriers. I have a couple of friends taht breed dogs and cats and when they ship them out to new owners they like to include in the new carrier a new blankie. I haven't made a quilt ever. Can it be done totally by sewing machine now? I don't have full feeling in hands to be able to quilt.


----------



## Leezy (Aug 8, 2011)

Just joined this group. I am in west linn and would like to meet in a group to learn more about knitting. I have not done socks or hats and think it would be helpful to learn in a group. When is the meeting? Or did i miss it? I am a nurse at Kaiser so my schedule is complicated and have variable days off each week. But if i am able to and have the day off i would like to come.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Leezy said:


> Just joined this group. I am in west linn and would like to meet in a group to learn more about knitting. I have not done socks or hats and think it would be helpful to learn in a group. When is the meeting? Or did i miss it? I am a nurse at Kaiser so my schedule is complicated and have variable days off each week. But if i am able to and have the day off i would like to come.


Leezy, the next meeting is scheduled for Sunday Sept. 11 at my home in Oregon City around 1:30. If you are interested I can send a PM with my address and directions.

Reneė


----------



## Leezy (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, Oregon city is so close, across the river!! How did i luck out? I would love to come, there is a chance i might be in Manzanita that weekend but not sure yet.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope you can join us Leezy - we had fun. So nice to meet other fellow knitters and get ideas and learn things we don't know.


----------

